# Abu Dhabi (Villa or Flat)



## Innocent

Hey Folks,

I am new in this forum. I was settled in Leeds, UK but I am originally from Pakistan..... and moving to Abu Dhabi with GASCO next month......

Is 150 K good for Housing?

What is good in this price: Villa or Flat??? 

I am single.... is subletting possible????


----------



## nikkisizer

Hello Innocent,

Yes, AED 150k will get you a nice flat or villa depending on the area you choose.

Good luck!


----------



## alabatusa

Dude Hit me up.


----------



## Innocent

i have added you in gmail.... we can further talk there....


----------



## AlexDhabi

There are new rules coming in (allegedly) where visa applications need to be accompanied with a lease and utilities in the applicant's name (or member of immediate family). When/if this comes in force then subletting will become impossible. In many company accommodation it is already not allowed to sub-let.


----------



## Innocent

Thanks AlexDhabi....

Yup I read this news in gulfnews.

Then probably maintaining a villa would not be easier for me. I would just go for a flat near my work location which I assume is Maqta.

How about renting a flat in Al Raha beach???


----------



## streetspirit

For 150k you could easy get an apartment at raha. If you go to Khalifa A or bit further to Al reef you might find a villa with private pool. 

Think al reef 5 beds with a pool were going for around 150k. If your company is paying then go for it!


----------



## AlexDhabi

Commuting times are not usually long within Abu Dhabi so I would suggest you do not limit your location to being near work, but be in the location that most appeals to you. 
I suggest you bear in mind that many landlords are still increasing rent by 5% per year for company lets (which Gasco would be) so don't go for right at the top of your budget. Also make sure you get allocated parking included in the deal if you are on-island - or increase the rent by 5,000 AED to include the car parking space (and make sure this is in the lease so your employer pays that too). Note that if you use an agent to find a property you will have to pay commission (estimate 5,000 AED) which is probably not reimbursed by your employer.
Within your housing allowance of 150,000 AED you could rent a 3 bedroom apartment in Al Muneera (Al Raha Beach) or Amaya Towers (Al Reem Island). Or a 1 bedroom apartment in Etihad Towers (Abu Dhabi island, near Corniche), or a 2 bedroom at Marina Heights (Al Reem Island).


----------



## Innocent

Thanks a lot...

I would really like to live near the Corniche area of Abu Dhabi....... I looked at Etihad Tower in Youtube and sounds very fascinating..... but any reasonable building near Corniche is fine for me....

Do I really need to see agents and pay him??? or is there anyway to directly talk to the building/ apartment Owner??


----------



## AlexDhabi

Nation Tower between the Hilton and Spinneys (on the Corniche) is another huge new building and a better location than Etihad Towers. Latest estimated release date is January 2013.


----------



## Roadworrier

Try Shining Tower in Khalidiya....some beautiful views...and brand new.

I would have gone there if my wife hadn't insisted on living in Dubai (we are in the Dubai Marina in a nice place, so no regrets, but the long commute can be a pain).


----------



## Innocent

Thanks Alex, would it be possible to book one apartment there by mid Oct? This building looks great to me and I would really like to live there.

I guess i can have 2 BR within 150 K. Sounds a great deal to me....

Any further information would highly be appreciated.....

Cheers,


----------



## AlexDhabi

Shining Tower is available from Khidmah and I got an SMS from them yesterday. They are advertising 2 br starting at 120k and 3 br starting at 180k. Great location - walking distance of Corniche, public beach, Khalidiya Mall and Sheraton Khalidiya (3rd Avenue pub) as well as many restaurants and shops.
Shining Tower - Abu Dhabi


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Just looked at a place in Khalifa A. Two bedroom with your own private swimming pool. This might be what you are looking for!


----------



## Innocent

Dear Bounty,

I presume its a villa? That would be perfect option for me. I am arriving Abu Dhabi by 1st of November. 

How much is it? Any agency fee? 

Thanks,


----------



## JSam

Thanks for all responses. It was helpful..


----------



## JSam

You can check Al Sahel Tower on Corniche (same building of Al Hilal Bank). Nice one. I know friends who live there.


----------



## SIexpat

Is the rental agreement in Abudhabi is renewed every year with rental increment or the rent is fixed for three years?


----------



## AlexDhabi

In Abu Dhabi housing rental contracts are normally 12 months paid in full in advance. Rent increases are currently limited to 5% every year and most landlords take this to mean they have to increase the rent.


----------



## SIexpat

thank u for the prompt response. shall get back if I need more info..


----------



## Enzoo

if the company will give you 150k in full you can rent yourself a simple nice flat which costs far lesser than the 150k . believe me there are nice studio flats available in abu dhabi


----------



## busybee2

Innocent said:


> Thanks a lot...
> 
> I would really like to live near the Corniche area of Abu Dhabi....... I looked at Etihad Tower in Youtube and sounds very fascinating..... but any reasonable building near Corniche is fine for me....
> 
> Do I really need to see agents and pay him??? or is there anyway to directly talk to the building/ apartment Owner??


yes most places you have to use an agent and pay 5% very unlikely you can go direct to owner, thats the rules and you cant change them.


----------

